# Exterior control - theft



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Some degenerate stole our HOA control. I see there are some metal ones....any feedback or suggestions? 


This behind a row of Holly trees.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Do you have a locked cabinet?
Strange thing to steal...


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

yes, it was a typical plastic rainbird exterior model.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@jayhawk That sucks...I just installed an Arlo camera system around my house and I have to say its awesome. I get notifications whenever they pick up motion. You can talk through them as well. Maybe getting this can deter this from happening again.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

http://pvblockbox.com/clock-box-and-pvb-lock-box/

PVB makes a lock box, you can probably find a box box store with something similar. Lag bolt that box into the wall and install the controller inside of that.








Other options:

http://www.guardshackenclosures.com/products/clockguard/


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow, those enclosure prices are insane. I'd hide it in plain sight by putting it in a cable enclosure box.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Miggity said:


> Wow, those enclosure prices are insane. I'd hide it in plain sight by putting it in a cable enclosure box.


That would work as well, Id geneally be worried about heatsoak and such with an enclosed box like that but seeing that it looks to be shaded it may not be that bad. Mines Wifi so i would need something that wouldn't interfere with the signal.

Thats kind of why i said check out a Big Box store for something similar.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> @jayhawk That sucks...I just installed an Arlo camera system around my house and I have to say its awesome. I get notifications whenever they pick up motion. You can talk through them as well. Maybe getting this can deter this from happening again.


What does it cost a year for their cloud storage?


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> > @jayhawk That sucks...I just installed an Arlo camera system around my house and I have to say its awesome. I get notifications whenever they pick up motion. You can talk through them as well. Maybe getting this can deter this from happening again.
> ...


If you stay at 5 or under cameras and 7 days rolling cloud storage is long enough its free. This was one of the reasons I picked Arlo.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@JDgreen18 cool I appreciate that. I have some need for that but 7 days seems short.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> @JDgreen18 cool I appreciate that. I have some need for that but 7 days seems short.


You can always save certain videos that you need. Either to a mobile device or an external drive. On the back of the base unit there is a port for a drive to be installed.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@jayhawk back to your issue though. I'd say go with a Rachio if there is WiFi nearby and then you could just bolt a wooden box into the brick. You'd need a screwdriver to open it but you wouldn't have to do so very often. Also a cheap fix.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Agree but WiFi not avail as it's an HOA control.

They moved inside the community fence so that will be fun dialing everything in. Although, schedule should be fairly stable this year. Last year not so much as we switch to better turf  with establishment, replacing tips and even rotor gaskets


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey if you want I think I have an 8 zone rainbird - $25 shipped? Just replaced it with a Rachio.


----------

